# Wismec Reuleaux RX 2/3



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Hey all vendors, 

Want one of these,
Does anyone have stock as yet or a ETA and price?


----------



## Dubz (15/8/16)

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod-872?category=78

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod-872?category=78




Thank you kindly gents,

Order placed. Cant wait!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod-872?category=78


And hopefully I've made it in time for a Tomorrow delivery... Holding thumbs


----------



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod-872?category=78


@Dubz sorry forgot to put the unit number on my shipping details. 

It's Unit 10


----------



## boxerulez (15/8/16)

Good price, my only probelm with Vapers Corner is the Payfast only option.


----------



## Dubz (15/8/16)

Nilton said:


> @Dubz sorry forgot to put the unit number on my shipping details.
> 
> It's Unit 10


I'm not from Vaperscorner - just a member here helping you find what you want. Best to contact them directly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> I'm not from Vaperscorner - just a member here helping you find what you want. Best to contact them directly.


lol, thanks @Dubz and apologies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilton (15/8/16)

Nilton said:


> lol, thanks @Dubz and apologies


@Vapers Corner please confirm you did receive my email and have corrected the shipping details accordingly


----------



## shabbar (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> I'm not from Vaperscorner - just a member here helping you find what you want. Best to contact them directly.



hopefully some commission is in order

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

